# Cozi TV has arrived



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

It is now on WRC, Washington, DC 4.2, a week ahead of the announced deployment date. Can anyone confirm it to be on the other NBC O&O stations?

Unlike the other rerun channels, it "checkerboards" its weekday, prime time programming, with blocks of Charlies Angels Tuesday, The Six Million Dollar on Wednesday and Magnum PI on Thursday , and then an evening of Mystery Movies, presently starting wtih Banicek, but there are only sixteen Banicek episodes, so that will be the first to be retired.

Also, the Bold Ones on Friday at 10:00 PM, Alias SMith and Jones five days a weeek at 11:00 AM, followed by Marcus Welby, MD.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

According to all the press releases that I have seen, YES!

Won't make much difference if DirecTV refuses to update their OTA guide with it's program listing as no one will ever know its there..


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

fluffybear said:


> Won't make much difference if DirecTV refuses to update their OTA guide with it's program listing as no one will ever know its there..


Well, AntAltMike, you, and I do, so that's three of us.

Just checked using the OTA receiver I have for my computer, and it is running on KNBC's 4.2 here in Los Angeles. I wish the "Cozi TV" logo bug were translucent instead of bright white, but I guess they feel they need to promote the name of this new network.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

It's also on WNBCDT2 (4-2) here in NY. Guide data out to 1/8.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Are they doing any streaming anywhere?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve said:


> It's also on WNBCDT2 (4-2) here in NY. Guide data out to 1/8.


Lucky you! I'm still waiting for guide data for Antenna TV, This TV, RTV, Bounce and numerous others...


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Lucky you! I'm still waiting for guide data for Antenna TV, This TV, RTV, Bounce and numerous others...


That stinks, does your TV have a tuner in it? Maybe you can get them that way. Locally I receive This TV and METV via my TIVO scan of channels


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> Lucky you! I'm still waiting for guide data for Antenna TV, This TV, RTV, Bounce and numerous others...


AntennaTV on WATL:

http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlistings/ZCSGrid.do?stnNum=73155&channel=36.3

I don't understand the economics or scope of zap2it, but I didn't find zap2it guide data for any of the other "subchannel networks" in Atlanta, whereas I can find them for all of my Washington, DC and Baltimore affiliates. If you can make use an out-of-market, eastern time zone guide, I can send you my local zap2it guide links, but some of my local affiliates to substitute a local news show for network programming now and then, like during peak news audience hours.

Update: I just Googled "waltdt2" and "zap2it" and it led me to this:



fluffybear said:


> check Zap2It.COM and see if the channel is listed there...


So I won't be searching zap2it any further in this thread. Do you mean that those sub-channels are not in your DirecTV channel table, or that they are there but with no program information?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Lucky you! I'm still waiting for guide data for Antenna TV, This TV, RTV, Bounce and numerous others...


I've got GUIDE data here for Antenna and This as well. No data for Bounce, even though I get it. I don't get RTV.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I see that Fluffy's local affiliate for ThisTV is also WANN-CD, on 32.9, one of WANN's 20 subchannels. I'd love someone here with an analyzer to tell us how much bandwidth each of those 20 channels is getting. I remember when WUSA wa airing Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom on Sunday mornings to satisfy its educational programming mandate, and when a leopard slowly sauntered, its spots would turn into squares.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

AntAltMike said:


> I see that Fluffy's local affiliate for ThisTV is also WANN-CD, on 32.9, one of WANN's 20 subchannels. I'd love someone here with an analyzer to tell us how much bandwidth each of those 20 channels is getting.


Here's what rabbitears.info is reporting for those subchannels.

Note picture size is only 352x480 vs. 640x480 for some of the other channels.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Better resolution for me in NY on channel 11, as you can see.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

AntAltMike said:


> I see that Fluffy's local affiliate for ThisTV is also WANN-CD, on 32.9, one of WANN's 20 subchannels. I'd love someone here with an analyzer to tell us how much bandwidth each of those 20 channels is getting. I remember when WUSA wa airing Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom on Sunday mornings to satisfy its educational programming mandate, and when a leopard slowly sauntered, its spots would turn into squares.


WANN is also home for RTV in the Atlanta area. 10 of those channels on WANN are Audio (Rebroadcast of radio signals) and 1 is a program guide.

I'll have to go back and look but I think there has been a few other changes as well..


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> WANN is also home for RTV in the Atlanta area. 10 of those channels on WANN are Audio (Rebroadcast of radio signals) and 1 is a program guide.
> 
> I'll have to go back and look but I think there has been a few other changes as well..


Curious what This TV looks like at 352x480.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Steve said:


> Curious what This TV looks like at 352x480.


Remember the days of watching something recorded on VHS using a 2 head VCR (very early-80's models)? That should give you somewhat an idea.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> Remember the days of watching something recorded on VHS using a 2 head VCR (very early-80's models)? That should give you somewhat an idea.


:nono2:

We're so spoiled! :lol:


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Both zap2it and the Cozi TV site have the Lone Ranger running in prime time this week, but next week, the Cozi site says Washington DC WRC 4.2 will have Charlies Angels, the Six Million Dollar Man and Magnum, whereas zap2it says it will have more of the Lone Ranger. Now we wait, but in the meantime, I am not going to be watching the Lone Ranger or Hopalong Cassidy


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Steve said:


> Curious what This TV looks like at 352x480.


It has been like that here in San Jose KNTV, Ca. Also the programs titles do not match what what is actually on. This is on the cozitv web site and our OTA 1.1 channel guide.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

COZI-TV is now on in the Boston area OTA channel 62.1 Comcast channel 20 or on 19 in my Comcast area, the guide has not been updated as of now


----------

